# Ukm vs food ??



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I know theres a lot of man vs food fans on here but seen as theres pretty much fcuk all places that do challenges i thought we should make some of our own on here !!

E.g - 10 Mcdonalds cheeseburgers and who has the quickest time etc.

With vids/pics for proof.

Who's up for it ?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha if I wasn't trying to lose my belly I would so have a do.

We need pics and vids!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm more of an endurance eater than a sprint eater tbh...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@liam0810

After your show bro haha ??


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Eating junk food... and lots of it.. with a justified reason to explain to the Mrs...

Where do I sign.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm more of an endurance eater than a sprint eater tbh...


Same here mate so maybe amount of cheeseburgers rather than speed of certain numbers !!

We could do different ones mate haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Haha if I wasn't trying to lose my belly I would so have a do.
> 
> We need pics and vids!


Cheat day mate !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish l could eat anything more than a bowl of soup but l am sh*t TBH.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Asouf said:


> Eating junk food... and lots of it.. with a justified reason to explain to the Mrs...
> 
> Where do I sign.....


Your already in now mate hahaha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> I wish l could eat anything more than a bowl of soup but l am sh*t TBH.


Soup challenge mate ! Hahaha


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm more of an endurance eater than a sprint eater tbh...


+1

I dont see the point in paying money for food just to eat it quickly and not enjoy it.

I can put away ALOT of food for my size, I'm talking at least 4 stacked plates at any buffet, but I'll do that over an hour to enjoy it.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I had 3 double cheesburgers a mcflurry and a mayo chicken burger earlier today cos I was feeling hungry if that counts for awt


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I can demolish a large Domino's (stuffed crust too lol) in a pretty quick time!

Never timed myself but everyone is usually amazed at how quick i can wharf it down:cool:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> I had 3 double cheesburgers a mcflurry and a mayo chicken burger earlier today cos I was feeling hungry if that counts for awt


Picsorno3doublecheeseburgersmcflurryandchickenmayoburger :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

L11 said:


> +1
> 
> I dont see the point in paying money for food just to eat it quickly and not enjoy it.
> 
> I can put away ALOT of food for my size, I'm talking at least 4 stacked plates at any buffet, but I'll do that over an hour to enjoy it.


This. I love my food and I always take my time. If we go out for a meal I'm always the last to finish.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Picsorno3doublecheeseburgersmcflurryandchickenmayoburger :lol:


mcdonalds just aint filling! id have ordered more but it would probably have embarrassed my gf lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ive always been a slow eater so the speed wouldnt go well it was just a example.

Looks like they'll be more amount challenges lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Someone else needs to do that cinnamon challenge


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

L11 said:


> Someone else needs to do that cinnamon challenge


Hahaha good lad !!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Would the ice cream I ate in Scarborough count with 15 balls? Lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I know theres a lot of man vs food fans on here but seen as theres pretty much fcuk all places that do challenges i thought we should make some of our own on here !!
> 
> E.g - 10 Mcdonalds cheeseburgers and who has the quickest time etc.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely up for this. Any reason to eat loads of food and I'm in :lol:

Would prefer double cheeseburgers as less bread but I'll have a go :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I'm definitely up for this. Any reason to eat loads of food and I'm in :lol:
> 
> Would prefer double cheeseburgers as less bread but I'll have a go :thumb:


Hahaha yeah cool mate, maybe every week we should have a vote on what challenge we want ??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Do a ghost chilli challenge, that would be funny


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> Do a ghost chilli challenge, that would be funny


I disagree... I ate one by 'accident' that a neighbour had grew from imported seeds... only the size of a sweetcorn and 20 minutes spent with my mouth under a running tap and my night ruined as I was off out for a meal....

lesson learnt...


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

How about a hard boiled egg challenge, say how many in 10 mins I reckon it won't be many....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Do a ghost chilli challenge, that would be funny


Seen as a korma is my limit im gonna duck out of that one mate :lol:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm game for this

2 Harvester salad bowls plus plantation platter for two and dessert to top it off.. Hope that counts as a start off


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Me @Breda and @Ackee&Saltfish should do a "blandest meal challenge", whoever can get through 1kg of *plain* chicken wins


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> Me @Breda and @Ackee&Saltfish should do a "blandest meal challenge", whoever can get through 1kg of *plain* chicken wins


I won't be winnin

I won't even sit down to take part unless there's salt, pepper, lemon and butter at the table

Flavor mi seh


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll metaphorically (and in some cases literally*) rape you all by going to the local steak and ribs place on an all you can eat bbq ribs night. Last time I managed 7 racks for a grand total of £17 including a drink and tip 

* it's not rape when you actually want it, so that's @sckeane and @jon-kent out of the equation


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Looooool loophole founded by resten


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Looooool loophole founded by resten


When you're as sexy as me, you literally can't rape people. Everyone wants it from ya so badly, it's more providing a service than it is sexual assault


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The original 10 macs burger challenge - I reckon I could beat most on here. I'm definitely a fast eater and 10 would be a breeze but u would probably all smash me at a buffet or an amount challenge I reckon as when I'm full I'm full but 10 cheeseburgers pah easy


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

For anyone wanting to do a challenge in the South Wales area, look at the menu http://sizzleandgrill.co.uk. not been myself so can't say if the food is nice though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> The original 10 macs burger challenge - I reckon I could beat most on here. I'm definitely a fast eater and 10 would be a breeze but u would probably all smash me at a buffet or an amount challenge I reckon as when I'm full I'm full but 10 cheeseburgers pah easy


Me and my mates tried that last year and found it pretty hard mate ! (10 cheeseburgers and a milkshake). We thought it would be easy but it was horrible in the end lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @liam0810
> 
> After your show bro haha ??


Haha mate I would but gonna get some proper food down me! There's a coupes round here I wanna try like



And the burrito at bottom on this


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I would but gonna get some proper food down me! There's a coupes round here I wanna try like
> 
> View attachment 126000
> 
> ...


Hahaha the tapout burrito !!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha the tapout burrito !!!


Thought you'd like the name haha


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I've done this before took about 20mins definitely the bread that starts to get you towards the end


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Thought you'd like the name haha


Haha wrap it in tin foil and send me one :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I would but gonna get some proper food down me! There's a coupes round here I wanna try like
> 
> View attachment 126000
> 
> ...


Machester Vs Food looks Amazing!

I'll come and do it with you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I reckon i can do pretty well on this


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd be up for this, anyone know the calorific intake of 10 cheeseburgers?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

1st challenge idea's ???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I'd be up for this, anyone know the calorific intake of 10 cheeseburgers?


Hahaha what you trying to fit them into your macro's mate :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I reckon i can do pretty well on this


I imagine this gent will have a pretty good shout. I saw pics of him finishing a large domino's pizza in about 4 mins!!!!

I want a go at a challenge aswell though. What do we win? Is it bragging rights?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha what you trying to fit them into your macro's mate :lol:


Hahahaha, mate I think it would be my macros for the day and I wouldn't be able to eat anything else! Worth it though


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds like an excuse to visit the Chinese all you can eat :thumb:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Butchers local to me started making what are apparently the hottest sausages in the world. They are made with trinidad scorpion & naga ghost chillis. I love my hot food but these things are ridiculous. I managed 2 of them before I almost lost half my body weight in sweat. Think they have the Guinness world record blokes coming out to rate them soon. They are doing a competition later this month, 5 sausages, 5 rounds, 5 minutes a round with them getting hotter each round, with the final sausages being the ones I tried dipped in ghost chilli paste.

Shame you lot couldn't order a few and we could do a UKM chilli sausage fest of our own... (no ****)


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I recently did this thing in on a recent trip to Disney land Paris. Was 17 ounce's of meat and a full plate of chips and salad and if you finished it you got a free milkshake. I did it in under 20 mins and finished off the old man's chips as he was struggling with the meat sweats after his!



Was f**king lovely as well!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

paul xe said:


> I recently did this thing in on a recent trip to Disney land Paris. Was 17 ounce's of meat and a full plate of chips and salad and if you finished it you got a free milkshake. I did it in under 20 mins and finished off the old man's chips as he was struggling with the meat sweats after his!
> 
> View attachment 126019
> 
> ...


How did you go about tackling that thing?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I imagine this gent will have a pretty good shout. I saw pics of him finishing a large domino's pizza in about 4 mins!!!!
> 
> I want a go at a challenge aswell though. What do we win? Is it bragging rights?


HAHa, id had the cookies in that time aswel and a can of drink. MASSIVE shot of ghrp before, ive always been tempted to try that and see how much i can eat.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> How did you go about tackling that thing?


There was no way anyone could eat it like you would a conventional burger, so we split it down into 3 separate burgers and munched it that way!

The other thing they did in the McDonalds in the park was a double big mac meal which was a large drink, large chips and two Big Mac's. Thought that was a cracking idea tbh! Especially when my missus had the same, then couldn't eat her 2nd big mac.....so I stepped up to the challenge and ate all 3!

Looking back now it's easy to see how I gained nearly 6 pounds in a week!

Back to cutting now


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

paul xe said:


> There was no way anyone could eat it like you would a conventional burger, so we split it down into 3 separate burgers and munched it that way!
> 
> The other thing they did in the McDonalds in the park was a double big mac meal which was a large drink, large chips and two Big Mac's. Thought that was a cracking idea tbh! Especially when my missus had the same, then couldn't eat her 2nd big mac.....so I stepped up to the challenge and ate all 3!
> 
> ...


Yeah thats the reason I hardly go near Mcd's now unless my missus drags me there and even then I yap and moan about it. I go in and order a large big tasty meal along with 1 of their deli wraps and I'm sitting there still hungry after spending like £8. Its a p!ss take tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'd be up for this, anyone know the calorific intake of 10 cheeseburgers?


2,950 calories


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 2,950 calories


Perfect! I can have another 1,550 cals then


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Perfect! I can have another 1,550 cals then


You like the sound of 10 cheeseburgers then mate ? Lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

**** poor at this, there was a challenge where if you eat this absolute monstrosity of a burger they take a pic of you and put it on the wall

I barely even finished the beef, nevermind the other 5kg of food on my plate but doublexl- smashed it, then refused the pic like a boring cnut

I can neck a pint quite easily if it isn't too cold to give me brainfreeze


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Actually - I would only be able to do it if I could take the gherkins off. Is that allowed!!

I don't show my face on here but I might mask up for the challenge  lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> You like the sound of 10 cheeseburgers then mate ? Lol


Fck yea! My favourite food at maccy d's and I never have an excuse to eat it!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm confident I could smash 10 cheeseburgers and a shake, what's the time limit?

Also it would be a good laugh going drive-thru with only you in the car and ordering 10 cheeseburgers.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Milky said:


> I wish l could eat anything more than a bowl of soup but l am sh*t TBH.


I seen that sumo wrestlers liquidise all there food, so I thought id try it out with chicken and veg, potatoes etc, all in a deep pan, it turned like a sick green colour like pea soup, was like a witches cauldron just needed some floating eye balls , anyway it tasted ok, but it lay on my stomach heavy as fuk after not even 1 big bowl, I though liquidising would make it easier to consume and get more calories in for my bulk, it was actually alot harder, it all went to waste, couldnt eat it in time before it went off.

even after adding water to make it more of a drink, just got no further forward, making it into a soup just held the fluid in it making it 10x bigger for the same calories, no good lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> I seen that sumo wrestlers liquidise all there food, so I thought id try it out with chicken and veg, potatoes etc, all in a deep pan, it turned like a sick green colour like pea soup, was like a witches cauldron just needed some floating eye balls , anyway it tasted ok, but it lay on my stomach heavy as fuk after not even 1 big bowl, I though liquidising would make it easier to consume and get more calories in for my bulk, it was actually alot harder, it all went to waste, couldnt eat it in time before it went off.
> 
> even after adding water to make it more of a drink, just got no further forward, making it into a soup just held the fluid in it making it 10x bigger for the same calories, no good lol


Great for dieting ? Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I'm confident I could smash 10 cheeseburgers and a shake, what's the time limit?
> 
> Also it would be a good laugh going drive-thru with only you in the car and ordering 10 cheeseburgers.


Mate when me and my mates did it there was 4 of us doing it ! We had to order 40 !! Haha


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Great for dieting ? Lol


yeh defo, but not for bulking lol, I don how those fatties do it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why do we have to have the shake with it, I would need to drink water


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Fck yea! My favourite food at maccy d's and I never have an excuse to eat it!


Hahaha good lad !

South east as well !! We might even go to the same maccy d's !!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

id have UKm over food any day


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Why do we have to have the shake with it, I would need to drink water


Thats just what me and my mates did because we thought the milkshake would make it harder lol. We dont have to do that though we could say any drink as i would rather have a coke !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

10 cheese burgers, pah! Easy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 10 cheese burgers, pah! Easy


Thats what i thought mate hahaha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha good lad !
> 
> South east as well !! We might even go to the same maccy d's !!


Haha! Hmmm I don't think Epsom high street is very close to Kent.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 10 cheese burgers, pah! *Easy *


Like my 300kg shrugs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Thats what i thought mate hahaha


I reckon it would be easier than my manwich mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Like my 300kg shrugs


Show off :tongue:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Furious Pete is giving me ideas haha. What about this ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No way jar of PB

Disgusting


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 10 cheese burgers, pah! Easy


Easy - 5 mins, no worries!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

A jar of PB would clog me up, even eating a single tbsp of the stuff strips all the saliva out of your mouth and takes forever to swallow, fcuk trying to eat a whole jar lol!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

burgers would be easy, ive had 6 fillet-o-fish's before and could of ate more


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> burgers would be easy, ive had 6 fillet-o-fish's before and could of ate more


My normal order from mc d's is - big mac meal,2 cheeseburgers and a chicken mayo lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> A jar of PB would clog me up, even eating a single tbsp of the stuff strips all the saliva out of your mouth and takes forever to swallow, fcuk trying to eat a whole jar lol!


Should do a tbsp of PB on a Jacobs cracker and see how quickly u can eat 3 of them lol. U would have a mouth like a nuns Cnut


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> My normal order from mc d's is - big mac meal,2 cheeseburgers and a chicken mayo lol.


20 nuggets when dieting


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone that says it's easy where are the vids? ten cheeseburgers at speed sounds funny at least most should finish so we can have league table of times


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 20 nuggets when dieting


How many Dixy wraps you reckon you could eat?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Everyone that says it's easy where are the vids? ten cheeseburgers at speed sounds funny at least most should finish so we can have league table of times


I tried ten and it was hard as fcuk mate !! It was easy up until about 7 ! Lol

Good idea about the league table lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 20 nuggets when dieting


Come at me then bro !!

100 nugget challenge homie !!! :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right I've been to maccies, not really even hungry so opted for 5 cheeseburgers to test the water and go for out and out speed.

The pump my jaw got around the 3 to 4 mark was silly, I couldn't hear by the end of it. Couldn't of gone any quicker really, the bread is savage. It took longer than I thought it would. 3 minutes 5 seconds!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

This isnt the comp to run a few weeks before everyone is on holiday

Run the comp in september and ill win all categories


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not on holiday until December so that's my excuse!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u just fukin started this cos u knew i was cutting ya d!ck!!! the 10 cheeseburger challenge sounds easy enough...i eat them in 2-3 bites anyway pmsl. singles or doubles?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u just fukin started this cos u knew i was cutting ya d!ck!!! the 10 cheeseburger challenge sounds easy enough...i eat them in 2-3 bites anyway pmsl. singles or doubles?


Singles, and it aint easy mate lol, i thought it would be easy until i did it !


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Singles, and it aint easy mate lol, i thought it would be easy until i did it !


By the time i was on my fifth they tasted rank. Oddly I'm hungry again now!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> By the time i was on my fifth they tasted rank. Oddly I'm hungry again now!


Haha not easy is it mate ! It ruined the rest of my day and i said i wouldnt eat a cheeseburger again, but then the next morning i really wanted another one hahahaha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> How many Dixy wraps you reckon you could eat?


Dunno, never tried one tbf


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> u just fukin started this cos u knew i was cutting ya d!ck!!! the 10 cheeseburger challenge sounds easy enough...i eat them in 2-3 bites anyway pmsl. singles or doubles?


10 doubles would be a mean feat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Come at me then bro !!
> 
> 100 nugget challenge homie !!! :lol:


I could do that I reckon lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I could do that I reckon lol


Lol i never have chicken nuggets so i dunno mate ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Lol i never have chicken nuggets so i dunno mate ?


I have 20 when dieting - genuinely as a meal/treat. No joke 



Demz da makroz


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I have 20 when dieting - genuinely as a meal/treat. No joke
> 
> View attachment 126080
> 
> ...


Hahaha i might have to try some as practice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

gonna do 5 doubles....see how it goes.....then ill decide lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> gonna do 5 doubles....see how it goes.....then ill decide lol


3 doubles is no trouble


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I've done a 30 ounce burger, with bacon and cheese and chips. Also did a large mixed grill, large lamb rogan josh and a chocolate fudge cake in spoons with great ease cos I was peckish after the gym.

I'm throwing my hat into the ring


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 3 doubles is no trouble


i done 2 mig mac meals, 2 Q pounders & 2 double cheeseburgers with my mate a few year ago.....was easy tbh but couldnt be fuked going back through the drivethrough lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i done 2 mig mac meals, 2 Q pounders & 2 double cheeseburgers with my mate a few year ago.....was easy tbh but couldnt be fuked going back through the drivethrough lol


Fat c.unt

x


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right boys lets get this sh!t locked down ! What should the first challenge be ???

I reckon the cheeseburgers !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Right boys lets get this sh!t locked down ! What should the first challenge be ???
> 
> I reckon the cheeseburgers !


doubles! most consumed in 15min


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure that anyone seems to want to commit, it's just fcuk loads of 'this one time at band camp me and my mates ate a 150 oz steak in 3 minutes' My monies on Janik seen his journal on m.t and he likes to eat!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> doubles! most consumed in 15min


Lol you'd have to sit in there and keep going up :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my moneys on me too tbh lol....BUT theres only 1 way to find out


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> my moneys on me too tbh lol....BUT theres only 1 way to find out


Come at me bitch !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Lol you'd have to sit in there and keep going up :lol:


lol, ill prob have a couple large chips too....makes it easier having a handfull o chips for some reason when strugling?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Come at me bitch !


im cutting ya cvnt!!!....ill prob do it tomorrow


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

You've got to have a gram of dnp in the morning and wash it all down with a large full strength coke!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im cutting ya cvnt!!!....ill prob do it tomorrow


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> You've got to have a gram of dnp in the morning and wash it all down with a large full strength coke!


im on dnp anyway lol, aye fuk it..ill do this tomorrow. altho ill be bringing it home & doing it.

how many u boys recon in 15min'ish lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No!!

Here's the rules

10 cheeseburgers (not hamburgers)

Video'd

Timed from first mouthful to open mouth all gone!

I can only play if I can remove the gherkins lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fastest time wins (obv) lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> No!!
> 
> Here's the rules
> 
> ...


THIS !!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Also - is a drink allowed


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Also - is a drink allowed


Yeah mate drink of choice !


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm subbing this thread, if it's still going in 4 weeks when I'm finished my cut then I'm taking you b!tches down 

I'm Scottish, so when is the deep fried Pizza/Mars bars coming up? :lol:


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Right boys lets get this sh!t locked down ! What should the first challenge be ???
> 
> I reckon the cheeseburgers !


I tried 8 a couple of years ago. They're not much fun when they go a bit cold and you're bored of the taste. Think i managed 7.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

rob w said:


> I tried 8 when


Did you finish 8 mate ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Alex6534 said:


> I'm subbing this thread, if it's still going in 4 weeks when I'm finished my cut then I'm taking you b!tches down
> 
> I'm Scottish, so when is the deep fried Pizza/Mars bars coming up? :lol:


I'm still dieting but one day off dont hurt  might be a good time to go for a dieting PB lol


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Did you finish 8 mate ?


I think i managed 7. I think if i prepared on the day and tried it in the evening i'd finish 8, maybe ten.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

10 can't be that hard surely lol.

Managed a 10 slice Pizza Hut meat feast with no trouble and that was just me having a pizza, wasn't a challenge lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

rob w said:


> I think i managed 7. I think if i prepared on the day and tried it in the evening i'd finish 8, maybe ten.


Harder than it looks aint it mate ! I thought it would be a piece of pi$$, but hit the wall at 7 or 8 !


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im on dnp anyway lol, aye fuk it..ill do this tomorrow. altho ill be bringing it home & doing it.
> 
> how many u boys recon in 15min'ish lol


I reckon between 8-10, if your like me your jaw will hurt rather than be full. I suppose you could blend them and drink them lol. Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm still dieting but one day off dont hurt  might be a good time to go for a dieting PB lol


I can see EPIC cheat meal(s) coming up :lol:


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 10 can't be that hard surely lol.
> 
> Managed a 10 slice Pizza Hut meat feast with no trouble and that was just me having a pizza, wasn't a challenge lol


It's weird, all of a sudden they become really hard to chew and swallow. I have 4 double sausage and egg mcmuffins sometimes and they barely touch the sides, other times 2 kills me.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im making a epic manwich tomorrow so might do it sunday !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rob w said:


> It's weird, all of a sudden they become really hard to chew and swallow. I have 4 double sausage and egg mcmuffins sometimes and they barely touch the sides, other times 2 kills me.


I'm not a big fan of chewing tbh, the bare minimum. Bite and gulp lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm not a big fan of chewing tbh, the bare minimum. Bite and gulp lol


I don't chew 'food' either but this was macdonalds the bread is like a great big marshmallow soaked in salt and oil!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I've done the 'supersaurus' meal that you get at Hungry Horse pubs in just under 15 mins (40oz stek, chips etc) which is a record at my pub, i'm kind of a big deal when it comes to eating food fast so when somebody throws some records down i'll come back to this thread and clear up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Video proof as well haha ! Batman masks allowed for those of you with secret idendities haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> I've done the 'supersaurus' meal that you get at Hungry Horse pubs in just under 15 mins (40oz stek, chips etc) which is a record at my pub, i'm kind of a big deal when it comes to eating food fast so when somebody throws some records down i'll come back to this thread and clear up


Do the ten cheeseburgers then and post it up. It's getting boring hearing how fcuking amazing everyone is at it with no intention of posting up a vid.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm thinking of tackling these two :lol:

http://www.steakedinburgh.com/special-offers/man-steak/


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Do the ten cheeseburgers then and post it up. It's getting boring hearing how fcuking amazing everyone is at it with no intention of posting up a vid.


God damn internet warriors :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Video proof as well haha ! Batman masks allowed for those of you with secret idendities haha


I only have my gimp mask, will that do. I'll see if the mrs will let me wear it outside of the dungeon


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I only have my gimp mask, will that do. I'll see if the mrs will let me wear it outside of the dungeon


Haha gimp masks are fine mate !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I need to do this sh1t!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

10 cheeseburgers might have to be my post mma meal tonight :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> 10 cheeseburgers might have to be my post mma meal tonight :lol:


Lol I shall be tackling this Tuesday onwards, need the mrs to be at work so I can act like a weirdo in privacy while filming and putting online vids of me in a mask eating 10 cheeseburgers


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Do the ten cheeseburgers then and post it up. It's getting boring hearing how fcuking amazing everyone is at it with no intention of posting up a vid.


Needs to be some rules established, can you separate all the buns and burgers before the clock starts? and can you dip the buns in water?

I'm gonna wait for a few others first, I don't want to be some knob posting a video of myself eating burgers for it to remain the only one

As I said, I am amazing at this so i'm confident I can just waltz in and clear up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Needs to be some rules established, can you separate all the buns and burgers before the clock starts? and can you dip the buns in water?
> 
> I'm gonna wait for a few others first, I don't want to be some knob posting a video of myself eating burgers for it to remain the only one
> 
> As I said, I am amazing at this so i'm confident I can just waltz in and clear up


Dip the buns in water.,. U mental lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha this aint a professional comp ! Leave all the pro tricks of dipping sh!t in water out !

You dont like gherkins then take them out before. Start the clock and eat 10 fcuking cheeseburgers !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I shall be tackling this Tuesday onwards, need the mrs to be at work so I can act like a weirdo in privacy while filming and putting online vids of me in a mask eating 10 cheeseburgers


Haha that would look mental as fcuk hahaha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Ellis and Janik should go head to head on a live feed, we could have it as a feature event viewed live at 9pm on UKM or some sh1t. we could have betting and everything! I think I need to get some fresh air for a minute getting far to carried away!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Btw I haven't got a stop clock and my phone will be the vid so one of u lot will have to time it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Im making a epic manwich tomorrow so might do it sunday !


No ya lemon, make it tomorrow, eat it sunday.

Cheeseburgers tomorrow


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> No ya lemon, make it tomorrow, eat it sunday.
> 
> Cheeseburgers tomorrow


Hahaha, you gonna join us ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Btw I haven't got a stop clock and my phone will be the vid so one of u lot will have to time it


Haha you'll know once you stop the vid mate !!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Why am I still reading this thread! It's fcuking torture at the moment!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Why am I still reading this thread! It's fcuking torture at the moment!


U not playing? Lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U not playing? Lol


Haha mate tomorrow night after the show I think I'd probably smash 10 Big Mac meals in 15 mins!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate tomorrow night after the show I think I'd probably smash 10 Big Mac meals in 15 mins!


Ooh exciting! Good luck for your show


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh exciting! Good luck for your show


Cheers!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds good but let's make it broccoli?! Trying to get atheistic brah it's cutting season!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Im making a epic manwich tomorrow so might do it sunday !


Woulda been as well posting "I'm a wee fanny & can't eat worth o fuk" mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

D9S4 said:


> Sounds good but let's make it broccoli?! Trying to get atheistic brah it's cutting season!


What does brocolli have to do with not believing in god???


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> What does brocolli have to do with not believing in god???


That autocorrect :laugh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> I'm game for this
> 
> 2 Harvester salad bowls plus plantation platter for two and dessert to top it off.. Hope that counts as a start off


An eating challenge and you talk about salad bowls - ****in lamb to the slaughter!

I've done a 72oz steak with all the trimmings and had room for cheesecake after, always room for cheesecake


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Got some cashew butter for the first time yesterday..

Pretty sure I could do the whole tub in one sitting.. 5000 cals?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like I'm doing the challenge tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Looks like I'm doing the challenge tonight


Video it chuppa chups  x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Looks like I'm doing the challenge tonight


Shweet lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It will be video'd. But dunno if ill go all out on it...may just try & finish the ****s first lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> An eating challenge and you talk about salad bowls - ****in lamb to the slaughter!
> 
> I've done a 72oz steak with all the trimmings and had room for cheesecake after, always room for cheesecake


This sh!t has to stop....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Looks like I'm doing the challenge tonight


Cut going well uncle chunkles? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cut going well uncle chunkles? Lol


Was planning a cheat day Saturday.... Ill just starve & have a ****** at night lol. Tbh, I'm losing a bit TOO quickly


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Woulda been as well posting "I'm a wee fanny & can't eat worth o fuk" mate


I literally understood none of that :001_tt2:

"Ya wee bastad"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was planning a cheat day Saturday.... Ill just starve & have a ****** at night lol. Tbh, I'm losing a bit TOO quickly


Well.... U in a burger coma of what?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> An eating challenge and you talk about salad bowls - ****in lamb to the slaughter!
> 
> I've done a 72oz steak with all the trimmings and had room for cheesecake after, always room for cheesecake


Ill retreat back to my corner


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was planning a cheat day Saturday.... Ill just starve & have a ****** at night lol. *Tbh, I'm losing a bit TOO quickly*


Lol, any excuse to fill ya face:lol:

Did you do it then?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol na lads didn't happen! Had a tiff with the mrs so she told me she wasna going.....& I couldn't be fuked moving pmsl. Will be today or tomorrow


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol na lads didn't happen! Had a tiff with the mrs so she told me she wasna going.....& I couldn't be fuked moving pmsl. Will be today or tomorrow


Lazy fat burger eating bastard lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Epic manwich time !! Just come back from morrisons with the fillings !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Epic manwich time !! Just come back from morrisons with the fillings !


What u got?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> What u got?


Check the manwich thread bro


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

The burger before they got buried


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting to think I could MAYBE fit these challenges in and not be too bad, Intermittent Fasting and IIFYM all the way :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Shaynewob said:


> View attachment 126167
> 
> 
> The burger before they got buried


Well.... How u get on??


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Well.... How u get on??


10 were mine 10 were a friends I finished them all he did like 5 and bailed this was a while back now though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Shaynewob said:


> 10 were mine 10 were a friends I finished them all he did like 5 and bailed this was a while back now though


Ah so no vid then?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Ah so no vid then?


Unfortunately not no


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just ate 5 jumbo hotdog rolls with extreme ease & still hungry....10 cheeseburgers gonna be a piece of p!ss. It IS getting done tomorrow !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Rite just done it...after that lunch at 2pm I wasn't hungry, bud took kids to mcdees & decided I'd do it anyway lol. Done 8 easily enough & 2 chicken nuggets lol. Mrs came in & I hadn't got her anything so I gave her 1...& my daughter wanted to swap her 2 nuggets for 1 pmsl, so me being the loving family man a handed them over. Wasn't racing...just testing the water today, I recon on hungry day, I could so some damage. Got 2 vids here cos my mrs phoned my phone instead of her mum by accident... I was not amused.

Fukin vids not uploading! Will need to wait till Monday! Here's the pic of them all tho


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> *Lol na lads didn't happen! Had a tiff with the mrs so she told me she wasna going.....& I couldn't be fuked moving pmsl. Will be today or tomorrow*


*
*

*
*



JANIKvonD said:


> * Got 2 vids here cos my mrs phoned my phone instead of her mum by accident... I was not amused. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Sounds vary familiar all this,lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

the monster burger from tgis not that hard but quite big and really good!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> *
> *
> 
> *
> ...


Lol vids will prove in not full o it mate, kids are in them

Eating too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

If anyone's got watsapp, ill send ya the vids so u can stick them up for me now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> If anyone's got watsapp, ill send ya the vids so u can stick them up for me now


No rush yoof! Don't think tapa crap uploads vids either .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol vids will prove in not full o it mate, kids are in them
> 
> Eating too


Haha only joking fella.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't worry jan, even with vid it dont count  it's not the 8 hamburger and 2 nugget challenge lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not a food challenge but what I have eaten


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Check dem macroz


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 126201


Where is the lettuce onion and thousand island sauce??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Don't worry jan, even with vid it dont count  it's not the 8 hamburger and 2 nugget challenge lol


Lol like I said mate I was testing the water for main event  prob woulda done the 10 in about 17min.....recon I could get it down to 12 min on the day! It'll be next sat when I do it lads ( cheat day)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> If anyone's got watsapp, ill send ya the vids so u can stick them up for me now


I was just about to offer to do it for you but then realised I don't know how to :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tried to send scamp the vids on watsapp...too long, he only got the first 45secs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I was just about to offer to do it for you but then realised I don't know how to :lol:


Ah well, we can swap nudes if ya like?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ah well, we can swap nudes if ya like?


Ok then, you go first


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ill post the vids on Monday when I get to work as the kids said hi to everyone pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok then, you go first


Not a problem  send is ur number. (you WILL be send a pic of me in the buff if u send ur number btw lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Not a problem  send is ur number. (you WILL be send a pic of me in the buff if u send ur number btw lol)


Nooooo I don't really want to see your bits. I'd never be able to look your avi in the eye again :blush:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bastards !!

Anyone who has posted pics of food is getting a ban !!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Bastards !!
> 
> Anyone who has posted pics of food is getting a ban !!


You want to see a photo of the ice cream I had at scarborough?? Was fvcking huge


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You want to see a photo of the ice cream I had at scarborough?? Was fvcking huge


Yeah why the fu*k not, dog is dead, cats kopped for it too, only the wife left TBH..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

@jon-kent just sent me a photo of his attempt at the cheeseburger challenge, I don't think it went that well.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> @jon-kent just sent me a photo of his attempt at the cheeseburger challenge, I don't think it went that well.


You could have at least found a guy with a beard mate !!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You could have at least found a guy with a beard mate !!


Haha to be honest mate, never went looking for a photo. A friend mentioned a twitter account called smashes students and it was the 4th or 5th photo or somewhere along those lines


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> You could have at least found a guy with a beard mate !!


As long the beard isn't between his legs john I say,,,,our john Aldridge would knock seven bells out of most ye,,,,


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha to be honest mate, never went looking for a photo. A friend mentioned a twitter account called smashes students and it was the 4th or 5th photo or somewhere along those lines


Hahaha.....plus i never wear t shirts with v necks :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> As long the beard isn't between his legs john I say,,,,


Hahaha yeah suppose so mate !


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah suppose so mate !


proof is in the pudding big lad,,,,im backing ya too


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> proof is in the pudding big lad,,,,im backing ya too


Hahaha cheers mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha.....plus i never wear t shirts with v necks :lol:


In my books anyone wears a t shirt with v necks is a feckin shirt lifter jon

boyzone,,,westlife,,,,take that,,,,,,,,hey take this mma style


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I'll be taking part in this competition, going to have a practice run first though.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I think I'll be taking part in this competition, going to have a practice run first though.


once jon agrees im in too,,,im ok with hammering shirt lifters like that to


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> In my books anyone wears a t shirt with v necks is a feckin shirt lifter jon
> 
> boyzone,,,westlife,,,,take that,,,,,,,,hey take this mma style


Its definatly a slippery slope mate ! One minute its v necks and the next minute its biting a pillow :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Its definatly a slippery slope mate ! One minute its v necks and the next minute its biting a pillow :lol:


Well true mate,,,im off the gear tho decided to hit drink and a bit of speed,,,saying that no way would I run about in a polor neck crap,,,Latvia r us,,,i might hit aas again

I have sandles like moses on a glazier,,,,

I prefer to be honest and say what I think,,,,feck the v neck crowd same as the Volvo car gang

DICKS


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL im blocked and stoned here as you all noticed,,, :beer:

Bet your saying wtf is he on about,,,,i have my principils and I can edit tomorrow,,,lmao

By the way im not a graveling old cu?t,,,,might change the spelling just lol

yous only have to look at my avatar to see how hard I am and full of BS and muscle


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> LOL im blocked and stoned here as you all noticed,,, :beer:
> 
> Bet your saying wtf is he on about,,,,i have my principils and I can edit tomorrow,,,lmao
> 
> By the way im not a graveling old cu?t,,,,might change the spelling just lol


Hahahahaha 

Fcuk it mate have a good time and enjoy the rest of the night big man :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I think I'll be taking part in this competition, going to have a practice run first though.


I'm going to have a go just to see if I can do it. I do love cheeseburgers.

I'm not going to video myself stuffing my face though lol.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> Fcuk it mate have a good time and enjoy the rest of the night big man :thumb:


Not falling out with u anyway already seen you in action,,,as for the rest im a trained killer from Belfast

Im on the techno blasting it,,,hey im using all my organs feck research,,,if they open me be the worse fart smell ever,,,bigtrevs organs aren't up forsale im hammering them sorry


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> LOL im blocked and stoned here as you all noticed,,, :beer:
> 
> Bet your saying wtf is he on about,,,,i have my principils and I can edit tomorrow,,,lmao
> 
> ...


Hahahaha don't worry about it fella. My missus went down to Wembley to see The Killer and I was supposed to be in your state with a night of boozing and a few extras but my mate let me down so turned in to a quiet night with a couple of cans.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm going to have a go just to see if I can do it. I do love cheeseburgers.
> 
> I'm not going to video myself stuffing my face though lol.


If you don't, its never happened. I'm going to go for a trial run then video it. I reckon I could do it sub 10 minutes,lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Not falling out with u anyway already seen you in action,,,as for the rest im a trained killer from belfast


Hahaha 

Go out and get 10 cheeseburgers mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If you don't, its never happened. I'm going to go for a trial run then video it. I reckon I could do it sub 10 minutes,lol.


You'd never keep that pace mate hahahaha.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You'd never keep that pace mate hahahaha.


I'm trying to calculate it all in my head to see if I can,lol. I can drink a bottle of beer or alcopop in about 2 seconds(could be just under but don't remember), i'm sure I can eat 1 burger a minute.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Go out and get 10 cheeseburgers mate :lol:


im going out with a bang,,,my organs will be black by the time im finished,,im lost when I hear ohh her or his organs are so pink,,,,use the feckers I say,,,why would I leave mine when im dead,,,im certainly not leaving my dick either it getting well used to,,,unless they want it as a candle stick

might go out get 10 speed tabs and dance at carl cox gathering again


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm trying to calculate it all in my head to see if I can,lol. I can drink a bottle of beer or alcopop in about 2 seconds(could be just under but don't remember), i'm sure I can eat 1 burger a minute.


One burger a minute for the first 2 or 3 minutes mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> im going out with a bang,,,my organs will be black by the time im finished,,im lost when I hear ohh her or his organs are so pink,,,,use the feckers I say,,,why would I leave mine when im dead,,,im certainly not leaving my dick either it getting well used to,,,unless they want it as a candle stick
> 
> might go out get 10 speed tabs and dance at carl cox gathering again


Hahaha mate i have to keep re freshing your posts as they get funnier and funnier as you edit them  :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> One burger a minute for the first 2 or 3 minutes mate :lol:


feck don't mention burgers,,,,


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha mate i have to keep re freshing your posts as they get funnier and funnier as you edit them  :lol:


my mrs said same about our sex life,,,,i told her don't fecking mess with my gang,,,,they hard as feck,,,,,,,shooo we the Viagra gang of Belfast jon

We very hard men

I edit them as it takes my brain to kick in jon im like a horse on eg


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> my mrs said same about our sex life,,,,i told her don't fecking mess with my gang,,,,they hard as feck,,,,,,,shooo we the Viagra gang of Belfast jon
> 
> We very hard men
> 
> I edit them as it takes my brain to kick in jon im like a horse on eg


 :lol: you at war with the cialis gang of belfast mate ? Hahahahah


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha mate i have to keep re freshing your posts as they get funnier and funnier as you edit them  :lol:


in truth buddy was showing my mates you knocking the crap out of that foreign dick,,,,all agreed class,,,he thought he was hard until you rattled him,,,perfect mate we all loved it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> One burger a minute for the first 2 or 3 minutes mate :lol:


The record is 10 burgers in 3 minute 5 seconds so sub 10 Id be happy with.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The record is 10 burgers in 3 minute 5 seconds so sub 10 Id be happy with.


hey im All muscle here,,,tho I could eat 10 burgers in 2 mins just to upset the boat crowd


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The record is 10 burgers in 3 minute 5 seconds so sub 10 Id be happy with.


I'd be impressed with sub 10 mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> in truth buddy was showing my mates you knocking the crap out of that foreign dick,,,,all agreed class,,,he thought he was hard until you rattled him,,,perfect mate we all loved it


Hahahaha cheers mate :thumbup1: next fight will be even better mate !


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I was impressed with my sub to tho she was 19....best sub ever

She even subbed me a £20 and that was for grass

saying that I sold the lawnmower and got concrete


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Hahahaha cheers mate :thumbup1: next fight will be even better mate !


hey this old dog can see talent,,,i once was a good boxer,,,your heading to good things,,,,believe and make this happen

youll be a champ soon,,,,see when you do remember me will ya lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I'd be impressed with sub 10 mate !


You'll be impressed with this b*llend then.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Can honestly see jon going bigtime with this mma....its up to jon now


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You'll be impressed with this b*llend then.


Hahaha mate i love furious Pete !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> hey this old dog can see talent,,,i once was a good boxer,,,your heading to good things,,,,believe and make this happen
> 
> youll be a champ soon,,,,see when you do remember me will ya lol


Hahaha thanks a lot mate means a lot :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> I was impressed with my sub to tho she was 19....best sub ever
> 
> She even subbed me a £20 and that was for grass
> 
> saying that I sold the lawnmower and got concrete


Pmsl

Slept well I bet Trev!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Slept well I bet Trev!!


Haha i bet he's got a headache now mate :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Haha i bet he's got a headache now mate :lol:


lol your a mind reader,,,geez im just glad I got so many likes,,i was dreading getting up this morning,,,lmao

This is why alcohol is bad for us....let me set the example:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> lol your a mind reader,,,geez im just glad I got so many likes,,i was dreading getting up this morning,,,lmao
> 
> This is why alcohol is bad for us....let me set the example:lol:


 :lol: hahaha it was wicked mate ! You was funny as fcuk :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> lol your a mind reader,,,geez im just glad I got so many likes,,i was dreading getting up this morning,,,lmao
> 
> This is why alcohol is bad for us....let me set the example:lol:


Example set, I've printed this out and I'll pass it on my kids in a few years...... Should keep them at bay for a while


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

go easy all im still coming to terms with it all....


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Went out drinking last night..

Woke up.. Went down stairs.. Saw two empty tubs of cottage cheese, cashew butter, apricot jam and peanut butter on the kitchen worktop, and 3 empty packets of rice cakes..

F*CK.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol like I said mate I was testing the water for main event  prob woulda done the 10 in about 17min.....recon I could get it down to 12 min on the day! It'll be next sat when I do it lads ( cheat day)


17 minutes! I did 5 in 3 minutes, sort it out!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk sake ! Just realised that cvnt on the vid done it in 2min odd!! Gotta rethink this stratagey pmsl


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've not done man v food but if you go in my journal and see what I've just ate! Amazing food!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk sake ! Just realised that cvnt on the vid done it in 2min odd!! Gotta rethink this stratagey pmsl


Furious pete is a pro mate ! He holds world records in eating stuff ! Dont worry what he finishes things in haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm gna beat furious Pete lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk sake ! Just realised that cvnt on the vid done it in 2min odd!! Gotta rethink this stratagey pmsl





Fatstuff said:


> I'm gna beat furious Pete lol


I can see there being some choking/projectile vomit issues with this competition :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm gna beat furious Pete lol


What at.....?? Wànking :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk sake ! Just realised that cvnt on the vid done it in 2min odd!! Gotta rethink this stratagey pmsl


I just don't see how that vid can be real, I was nearly choking and using water to swallow my 5 in 3 minutes. Some dodgy editing going on me thinks


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I just don't see how that vid can be real, I was nearly choking and using water to swallow my 5 in 3 minutes. Some dodgy editing going on me thinks


There's a few videos like that mate. There's one where the hamburgler is eating 10 hamburgers in about 5 minutes


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> There's a few videos like that mate. There's one where the hamburgler is eating 10 hamburgers in about 5 minutes


10 in 5 minutes is silly fast, but believable. Fair play if the vid in 2 mins is real, just can't see it!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I got my mate, to see how many pints of milk he could down one after the other. He reckoned he could do 8, so I poured them and stood back and watched. He did 5 pints before milk claim flying out of his nose LOL


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone in Glasgow can do the bunker burger challenge.....wouldnt mind giving it a go myself but looks tough.......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

amurphy said:


> Anyone in Glasgow can do the bunker burger challenge.....wouldnt mind giving it a go myself but looks tough.......


That looks pretty amazing!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

*GREGGS CHALLENGE !*

*
*

Iced fingers


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> *GREGGS CHALLENGE !*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


tut...i thought ya meany yumyums lol. there p!sh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ill post the vids on Monday when I get to work as the kids said hi to everyone pmsl


Where's this video then???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> tut...i thought ya meany yumyums lol. there p!sh


Same thing just wrapped up lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jo's attempt at her first meal... pork sword.... she swallowed every last bit :drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Where's this video then???


x2


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> x2
> 
> View attachment 126493


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Patsy said:


> :lol:


I do love that kid, surely he is dead now?!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Jo's attempt at her first meal... pork sword.... she swallowed every last bit :drool:


No comment :innocent:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I do love that kid, surely he is dead now?!


No he's planning on invading Japan in 2014 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No comment :innocent:


This is more up your street I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Patsy said:


> No he's planning on invading Japan in 2014 :lol:




:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> This is more up your street I think
> 
> View attachment 126494


Ooh where can I get some of that? :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 126495
> 
> 
> :lol:


LOL im glad someone got what i meant :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh where can I get some of that? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh where can I get some of that? :lol:


Sainsbury's i think.....

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Patsy said:


> LOL im glad someone got what i meant :lol:


Don't worry mate, I get ya


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Don't worry mate, I get ya


Im fcuking glad someone do, my self esteems at an all time low here... considering making a thread about it :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

This thread reminds me of when a female member posted here a few years back a picture of her pet chipmunks and we all asked her what the protein content of them was, thread was hilarious :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Im fcuking glad someone do, my self esteems at an all time low here... considering making a thread about it :lol:


Too much Adex mate? PMSL

Start a thread, be sure to @ your best mate.... the L man :beer:



Patsy said:


> This thread reminds me of when a female member posted here a few years back a picture of her pet chipmunks and we all asked her what the protein content of them was, thread was hilarious :lol:


PMSL, that was a good thread! Is it still on here.....?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im on these videos!....watch this space, be warned tho....they are just me VERY casually eating some burgers pmsl...no rush. just testing the water to see if i could eat them....very boring stuff


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im on these videos!....watch this space, be warned tho....they are just me VERY casually eating some burgers pmsl...no rush. just testing the water to see if i could eat them....very boring stuff


You eat 10 mate ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im on these videos!....watch this space, be warned tho....they are just me VERY casually eating some burgers pmsl...no rush. just testing the water to see if i could eat them....very boring stuff


Bet the mrs loved being sat there, filming you whilst hers went cold pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> You eat 10 mate ?


na i ate 8 then the daughter wanted 1 & the mrs took 1 lol, ate them easily tho...10 will be piece of p!ss. ill do the challenge on sat i recon. the daughters are talking some shyte & saying hi to everyone lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na i ate 8 then the daughter wanted 1 & the mrs took 1 lol, ate them easily tho...10 will be piece of p!ss. ill do the challenge on sat i recon. the daughters are talking some shyte & saying hi to everyone lol


I dont want to see a video of you eating 8 fcuking burgers !!! 10 or fcuk all !!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I dont want to see a video of you eating 8 fcuking burgers !!! 10 or fcuk all !!! :lol:


pmsl aye ok then bud. wheres ur vid btw? :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

as far as i see....im in the lead with my 8 poxy burgers & 2 chicken nuggets


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl aye ok then bud. wheres ur vid btw? :whistling:


I'd rather do nothing than 80% :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I'd rather do nothing than 80% :whistling:


bit p!sh starting all this and fannying out all the challenges mate  be as well closing the thing..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Right, I'll do my video'd trial run Friday, if it goes well I'll upload it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I got to page 11, no vids, skipped to 15, still no vids...

Did anything happen yet??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> bit p!sh starting all this and fannying out all the challenges mate  be as well closing the thing..


Mate i havnt got the money for 10 cheeseburgers !!! :sad: haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I ate a double cheeseburger in mcdonalds in 19 seconds at the counter the other month.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> I got to page 11, no vids, skipped to 15, still no vids...
> 
> Did anything happen yet??


 @jon-kent is a fanny & isnt taking part in his own thread :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I ate a double cheeseburger in mcdonalds in 19 seconds at the counter the other month.


did ya eat 10?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw a lad at work once try the 5 McDonalds burger challenge

He had 30 mins to eat them all with no water

Its a lot harder than you would think and the lad failed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> did ya eat 10?


3, then never seem to fill you up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> I saw a lad at work once try the 5 McDonalds burger challenge
> 
> He had 30 mins to eat them all with no water
> 
> Its a lot harder than you would think and the lad failed


Plain burgers? What a pussy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


>


Oh is that what pork sword means? I thought we were talking about willies. Disappointed now :no:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Plain burgers? What a pussy


With no water i would think it would be super hard as they are quite dry burgers


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> bit p!sh starting all this and fannying out all the challenges mate  be as well closing the thing..


Janik these 8 you mention, were they normal ones or doubles?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone done a video yet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Has anyone done a video yet?


I videod me eating 5 in 3 minutes 5 seconds, wasnt that impressive and was pretty boring so didn't post it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> With no water i would think it would be super hard as they are quite dry burgers


Nothing a little Ketchup can't help!

I'd imagine plain would be easier than the cheese as that sh1t is like putty lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> @jon-kent is a fanny & isnt taking part in his own thread :whistling:


My 1st challenge will be to eat your heart in 1 go !


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I videod me eating 5 in 3 minutes 5 seconds, wasnt that impressive and was pretty boring so didn't post it lol


Lol

Endurance > speed  if this takes off ill do it next month


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Nothing a little Ketchup can't help!
> 
> I'd imagine plain would be easier than the cheese as that sh1t is like putty lol


Its just as they come nothing can be added thats what makes it hard


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Its just as they come nothing can be added thats what makes it hard


But they come with ketchup. I could eat 5 burgers no problem. Are you sure it wasn't 50? :lol:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> But they come with ketchup. I could eat 5 burgers no problem. Are you sure it wasn't 50? :lol:


Take on the challenge and see!! This lad was giving it the bigen and failed

There isnt enough sauce to keep you mouth moist


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Janik these 8 you mention, were they normal ones or doubles?


just normal cheeseburgers! fukin doubles lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Take on the challenge and see!! This lad was giving it the bigen and failed
> 
> There isnt enough sauce to keep you mouth moist


I'll try it after the 10 cheeseburgers. Not on the same day though lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Its just as they come nothing can be added thats what makes it hard


Iirc they're pretty sloppy lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I saw a lad at work once try the 5 McDonalds burger challenge
> 
> He had 30 mins to eat them all with no water
> 
> Its a lot harder than you would think and the lad failed


Lol. I order 4 as a snack if we go in and they are gone in under 10mins??? Your workmate is indeed a pussy.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Iirc they're pretty sloppy lol


ours are dry as fuk!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ours are dry as fuk!


Yours are corned beef burgers lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bump

(just to remind you pu$$ies to start putting vids up) :whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Going to have to postpone this for a few weeks lad unfortunately sorry.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So where's all this burger eating and stuff :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> just normal cheeseburgers! fukin doubles lol


ffs you lol'd at singles and said you were gonna smash doubles. 8 singles is w4nk. BRB just taking my signed Janik poster off the wall.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So where's all this burger eating and stuff :lol:


As mentioned mate I have to postpone the challenge. Cant chew properly without it killing due to my recent injury but I will take part once I can.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> ffs you lol'd at singles and said you were gonna smash doubles. 8 singles is w4nk. BRB just taking my signed Janik poster off the wall.


& 5 jumbo hot dogs, 1/4 a chicken (was actually called this lol) & 3 lemon slices 2.5hr before these mcdees cheeseburgers ya cheeky cvnt haha. Read my pre burger post & my journo on the day.

ANYWAY....it will be done properly soon


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> & 5 jumbo hot dogs, 1/4 a chicken (was actually called this lol) & 3 lemon slices 2.5hr before these mcdees cheeseburgers ya cheeky cvnt haha. Read my pre burger post & my journo on the day.
> 
> ANYWAY....it will be done properly soon


Good. Ive been bigging you up so get your sh!t together :thumb:


----------

